# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Hybrid View

## 63falcondude

What is with this new(?) "Hybrid view"? It came out of nowhere.

It is screwing up the flow of the threads. I have to search through the Hybrid view to see responses now.

Are others experiencing this as well?

I checked general settings and my thread view is set to linear.

Is there any way to turn this off?

----------


## 63falcondude

Never mind, I found it.

At the top of the thread:

Display > Switch to Linear Mode

I must have switched it accidentally.

----------

